# Ruby Stradivarius



## Hazel

Does anyone know why a Ruby Stradivarius is called "Ruby" Stradivarius?


----------



## Lunasong

It has to do with the varnish.


----------



## Hazel

Lunasong said:


> It has to do with the varnish.


Thank you. That's what I wondered - if it was the finish or the particular wood.


----------

